# Sabino??



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Sabino is a pinto type marking, not appaloosa 

To be honest, we would need pics to really be able to have a guess at what is going on. It doesn't sound quite sabino to me.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

alot of people and registeries are color retarded... they say that the horse looks like. so if his ancestors were tobianos they EASILY could have been hiding the sabino gene without anyone knowing it unless they had them tested. but i'm not sure if you can test of the sabino gene yet? but it's very well possible he is sabino. and you said there is no appy breading so he can't be varnishing. does he have tall white stockings?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

There _is_ one test for sabino, but that test does not pick up all the variations of sabino. So a horse can very well test negative for SB1 but still be sabino. Confusing isn't it? lol


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Chiilaa said:


> Sabino is a pinto type marking, not appaloosa
> 
> To be honest, we would need pics to really be able to have a guess at what is going on. It doesn't sound quite sabino to me.


Sabino can and often does have roaning associated with it. A horse can even have just the roaning expression of Sabino without the white markings. A sabino roan will have roaning on the face and legs, unlike "true roan."

A horse with sabino markings often has roaning around or near those white markings, but can also have random roaning on other parts of the body.

That said, the op's roaning sounds more like Rabicano. Can you post some pictures? Any roaning around the tail or on the ribs?


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

lilkitty90 said:


> alot of people and registeries are color retarded... they say that the horse looks like. so if his ancestors were tobianos they EASILY could have been hiding the sabino gene without anyone knowing it unless they had them tested. but i'm not sure if you can test of the sabino gene yet? but it's very well possible he is sabino. and you said there is no appy breading so he can't be varnishing. does he have tall white stockings?


None of the registries (that I know of) HAVE a "sabino" designation to put on papers. And sabino can "hide" in a normally marked horse that has only small signs, like a pointed sock, a small white/pink dot on the lower lip, or roaning around a face stripe. A sabino horse does not have to have tall white stockings or otherwise "pinto" markings.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

^^ Exactly. While my colt is primarily solid colored I firmly believe he is sabino (although I have not had him tested). He has no obvious roaning or stray whites at this point (although his mother does, and I'm inclined to think he will develop them). But he has high pointed socks, a white belly spot, and a multi-colored tail. Since Shires and Clydes usually carry sabino it's no surprise on my colt's part, but it can manifest in very mild ways. ​


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I've found this website sort of informative in terms of different pictures of sabino, rabicano, and other interesting color types. WHITE PATTERNS, such as roan, gray, sabino, rabicano, etc.

This stud has been proven a sabino. You can see the faint white smattering along his flanks, the tall white stockings and bold blaze. Quillane Apollo : Welsh Cob Sport Stallion


----------



## Snowkicker (Dec 23, 2009)

You might want to look up primitive bay as well. My Belgian cross is bay with roaning on his lower legs belly and sides. He does not get any whiter with age. We had him from a foal and this confused us very much. His mother was a gray so we thought he was graying out. Then he never did. Primitive Bays often are mealy around the eyes and muzzle and have roaning especially on their lower legs. I'm sure my horse got this from the more primitive Belgian. It might not be this color at all in your case, but it's always worth checking out.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the info, I will take pictures after I BC him and post them here.


----------

